# Dog Door Height



## Kutya (Sep 10, 2019)

Hello -

Newbie here. I am the happy owner of a 9 week of Vizsla male puppy. I want to install a dog door and thanks to lots of posts on the subject, I know to go with a large size (10"W x 15"H). 

My problem is that the ideal location for it would be under a window that would only allow for it to be 20" at the top of the doggy door. I know males can be about 24" at the shoulder and ideally it should be 25"-26" at the top of the doggy door. I think the big fella may not be happy crouching to get through it. The bottom of the door may only be a couple of inches off of the floor. Seems too low to me, but my wife says he will be fine. Of course, that will be easier for him for the next few months, but he will be crouching through for the rest of his adult life.

Thoughts? Anyone else have a lower than normal dog door? Does the dog adapt? 

Thanks in advance for your input


----------



## NatalieZ (Aug 30, 2019)

My Vizsla (12 weeks) currently- uses my cat door that is too small for her. She crawls through. I'd say, if the dog door can fit their body through the door, they're good! Especially if he grows up with the door there. He'll always have that puppy mentality!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

20" should be fine! They're 24ish standing tall, but they are very flexible. Just make sure the opening itself is smooth b/c as he crouches he'll brush up against it.

he's a cutie, btw...another one with a very square, masculine muzzle. Love it.


----------



## Kutya (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks for the encouragement to install the door and for taking the time to reply


----------

